# Dubbi installazione: versione e come

## DeAndreon

Ciao a tutti! Mi sto per avventurare nel mondo di Gentoo  :Smile:  Vengo dal mondo di Ubuntu e di Winzoz, quindi scommetto mi prenderete subito a male parole e che non sono ben visto XD Spero di no XD Allora, il mio dubbio primario è la versione da usare cioè io ho questo pc:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ DualCore 2.30 Ghz (Brisbane)

Asus M2V AM2

2 * 1gb A-Data DDR2-533

Club3D ATI Radeon HD 4670 1Gb 750Mhz GDDR3

Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [E880] con driver PAX Audigy OS 6.50

Maxtor STM3250820AS 250Gb 8Mb 

Casse Trust SP-6210 5.1

Monitor LCD Captiva E1703

Mouse OCZ Equalizer USB

Tastiera Microsoft (una di base USB)

Quindi sono indeciso tra la versione X86 e AMD64... Quale devo usare secondo voi? La versione AMD64 è 64bit vero?

Altro dubbio sta per i driver... Ho la scheda Creative, la video ATI e il mio mouse che penso sia particolare XD Vengono riconosciuti automaticamente dal kernel? 

Purtroppo vengo dal mondo clicca e usa e non ho molta esperienza con la console e comandi... Quindi mi occorrerebbe una bella guida che spiega passo passo ogni minimo comando da inserire XD L'handbook va bene? 

Ultima domanda: la compilazione del kernel mi spaventa ma penso che sia anche una grande cosa  :Smile:  Non la vorrei fare con il tool di compilazione ma manualmente in modo da massimizzare le prestazioni del sistema  :Smile:  C'è una guida anche per questo?

p.s. Per quanto riguarda la scelta dell'ambiente visuale, quando viene scelto? Durante l'installazione? A me piace molto Gnome  :Smile: 

Grazie a tutti!

----------

## lucapost

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-83375.html

----------

## DeAndreon

Ciao! L'ho letto quel topic XD Solo che cerco consigli sia sull'architettura che le altre cose elencate perchè seguendo la guida DOVREI riuscire ad installare gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

segui l'handbook che va benissimo. Se l'hardware era supportato da ubuntu lo sarà anche da gentoo, alla fine il kernel e i pacchetti sono (quasi) gli stessi.

Riguardo alla compilazione del kernel, visto che non sei esperto, ti conviene farne uno bello generico con genkernel in modo da avere un sistema che si avvia e poi pasticciare come meglio credi per fartene uno personalizzato. Non credere che le performance del pc cambieranno drasticamente però eh.

p.s. se hai abbastanza spazio su disco puoi addirittura installarti gentoo con tutta comodità dalla tua ubuntu installata, ci dev'essere una guida da qualche parte nel forum, anche se in teoria basta seguire l'handbook. Se ubuntu non c'è più puoi usare il suo livecd invece di scaricarti il minimal di gentoo. Insomma fai un po' come preferisci, gentoo is about choiche.

p.p.s. benvenuto

----------

## mack1

Ciao e benvenuto  :Very Happy:  !!!

Gentoo ha un'ottima documentazione on line per l'installazione, seguila:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi sono indeciso tra la versione X86 e AMD64... Quale devo usare secondo voi? La versione AMD64 è 64bit vero? 
> 
> 

 

Hai due giga di ram, quindi andrei su X86 (sì amd64 è la versione a 64 bit {intel,amd}), però è soggettivo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ultima domanda: la compilazione del kernel mi spaventa ma penso che sia anche una grande cosa  Non la vorrei fare con il tool di compilazione ma manualmente in modo da massimizzare le prestazioni del sistema  C'è una guida anche per questo? 
> 
> 

 

La compilazione del kernel non è difficile, ma diventa rognosa se sei alle prime armi.... c'è uno strumento che automatizza il tutto chiamato "genkernel", ti crea un kernel generico (l'hardware viene sicuramente riconosciuto):

www.gentoo.org/doc/it/genkernel.xml

Se vuoi un consiglio.... fatti un sistema di base funzionante, ti fai un backup del sistema e poi vai a raffinare la tua installazione; così se dovessi danneggiare il sistema in maniera irreparabile (durante il processo di fine tuning), potresti sempre ripristinarlo facilmente.

 *Quote:*   

> p.s. Per quanto riguarda la scelta dell'ambiente visuale, quando viene scelto? Durante l'installazione? A me piace molto Gnome 

 

L'ambiente grafico lo scegli tu, però prima di arrivare ad installare Gnome ti tocca  X server  :Very Happy:   ( e anche altro tipo alsa {demone del suono}..etc).

Comunque l'elenco della doc completa la trovi qui:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/list.xml

Per il resto c'è il forum.

Ciao

----------

## DeAndreon

Grazie della risposta!  :Smile:  Però i miei dubbi stanno ancora su quale scegliere: l'x86 o la amd64... Che devo scegliere per il pc che ho postato? La 64 mi sembra l'ideale però la disponibilità si software a 64 bit opensource è abbondante o carente? Io ho usato fino a 2 mesi fa Kubuntu e disponibilità di software opensource a 64bit è un pò carente... Partendo da Firefox in giù...

----------

## mack1

La disponibilità di software è quasi identica (sono sistemi multilib, cioè se c'è la versione a 64 ok, altrimenti ti viene installato il paccheto a 32), solo che amd64 ha meno software considerato stabile (l'albero di portage è lo stesso).

Non ti cambia la vita avere x86 o amd64, però x86 ti potrebbe dare meno problemi.... vai con quella se vuoi una maggiore stabilità.... è una scelta tua... "Gentoo is about choice".

----------

## DeAndreon

Ciao! Grazie ancora  :Smile:  Quasi quasi punto sulla x86 perchè tanto ho 2gb di ram e non prevedo di espanderla in futuro. OK, let's start  :Smile:  Quindi mi basta seguire l'handbook?

p.s. gentoo supporta ext4?

----------

## mack1

Sì Gentoo supporta ext4 e sì ti "basta" seguire l'handbook..... altrimenti c'è il forum.

Ciao

----------

## pierino_89

 *DeAndreon wrote:*   

> Ciao! Grazie ancora  Quasi quasi punto sulla x86 perchè tanto ho 2gb di ram e non prevedo di espanderla in futuro.

 

Non è rilevante, nel kernel a 32bit puoi impostare il PAE fino a 32GB di ram, se non sbaglio.

Quindi 64bit non è una scelta dettata dal "ho 4 GB di ram".

 *Quote:*   

> p.s. gentoo supporta ext4?

 

Se compili il supporto, sì. Supporta qualunque FS di cui compili il supporto. Assicurati piuttosto che lo supporti il sistema da cui la installi.

----------

## devilheart

 *DeAndreon wrote:*   

> Quindi sono indeciso tra la versione X86 e AMD64... Quale devo usare secondo voi? La versione AMD64 è 64bit vero?

 metti amd64, ormai non ha più senso usare x86 se il tuo processore è a 64bit (e lo è)

 *Quote:*   

> Altro dubbio sta per i driver... Ho la scheda Creative, la video ATI e il mio mouse che penso sia particolare XD Vengono riconosciuti automaticamente dal kernel? 
> 
> 

 per la scheda video ti servono gli ati-drivers per il resto basta abilitare le apposite opzioni nel kernel

 *Quote:*   

> p.s. Per quanto riguarda la scelta dell'ambiente visuale, quando viene scelto? Durante l'installazione? A me piace molto Gnome 

 lo installi quando vuoi (suggerisco di usare gnome-light

----------

## pierino_89

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> metti amd64, ormai non ha più senso usare x86 se il tuo processore è a 64bit (e lo è)

 

A meno che tu non intenda usare una webcam vecchia o un auricolare bluetooth con programmi proprietari, perché non ci sono le librerie di compatibilità 32bit.

Io sono su amd64, ma ogni tanto mi verrebbe voglia di tornare alla 32... Meno blocchi, meno incasinamenti randomici, meno bestemmie perché emul-libs è fatto male...

----------

